# Gloria Naugle



## MoreWater (Oct 15, 2006)

I have one that I got in spike in June last year, but of course I haven't been able to get it to bloom again. Putting aside for a moment that it needed more light and water this growing season..., I've got a couple of apartment questions:

- does anyone grow and bloom it in an apartment with no nightly temp drops? (in other words, does it think it's a masdie and need cooler nights to bloom?)
- does it need special winter care? more than a general "slightly cooler and drier"?

Looking at the parents, I guess there may be quite some variation depending on the cross....

Last year was the plant's first blooming and I had abnormalities on every flower  I was hoping to see it bloom again soon so I could decide whether or not to keep it......

Parents are unknown:


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 15, 2006)

wish I could give you some help but I still haven't been able to get mine to bloom. It can be a stunning cross. Roth crosses aren't the most reliable bloomers but yours has bloomed before and that is a plus!


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2006)

Ron, what do you do about a chill for your roths and their hybrids? Have you found that helpful?


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 15, 2006)

night temps are down to 60


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 15, 2006)

A local guy who has much better luck blooming these guys than I do said his secret is a 20 degree day/night temperature difference for a few weeks. He recommended 60 at night and 80 during the day, or better yet 50 at night and 70 during the day.

Jon
________
DODGE ARIES


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> A local guy who has much better luck blooming these guys than I do said his secret is a 20 degree day/night temperature difference for a few weeks. He recommended 60 at night and 80 during the day, or better yet 50 at night and 70 during the day.
> 
> Jon



I'm doing about 75-80° during the day and about 58° at night. Hoping to get a couple of my non-blooming roth primaries to bloom. The Julius *may* have a sheath but it's playing hide and seek down in the crown.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks. 20 degrees diff is sooooo impossible in a highrise. I have lights on a timer, but I think I need to hook up not only the fans and misters, but also a shelf that automatically moves up during the day and down to the floor by the balcony door at night. 

so Roths want that too? for some reason I thought it was the micranthum that really wanted the cool nights.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice markings on that flower!


----------



## johnndc (Oct 16, 2006)

Ki, I put my gloria naugle outside this fall, so it could get a good temp drop - no budds yet, but you can get the temp diff in the spring and fall outside.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 16, 2006)

actually no, I can't. My balc gets no sun at all spring and fall... which means too things (1) not enough light and (2) day highs are lower because it's cool damp Solid Urban Shade all day. Day/night difference frequently run between 5-15 degrees, so for a 20 degree diff, you really need the sun.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 16, 2006)

Lovely, I am also trying to bloom my variegated one


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 16, 2006)

If you have any outdoor access, use it...it may not seem like much, but a natural temperature difference, compared with air movement, works wonders. Don't underestimate your light either...outdoor shade can supply lots more light than you think. If I were you, I'd put the plant outdoors as soon as night temp's settle above the 40's.....and leave it outdoors until the temps go back to the 40's on a consistent basis....occasional cold snaps will not hurt, and may help. Take care, Eric


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 16, 2006)

had no idea there were variegated ones....

Eric - I did put it out this fall, and it did look happier... but the light is actually seriously bad. When the sun's height changes (ie, if it's not summer), the sun literally does not rise above the other wing of the building, and by late morning, it is both behind the other wing and hidden by the overhang. During the summer, none of the orchids (other than the hot hot growers) like the heat outside so I usually bring them in. I think I might even try the office window next....


----------

